# Erie,PA Slate Roof Tear Off



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is Brink Kanga Roof set up to tear a slate roof off.
Hopefully I can Post this picture correctly.................


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice set up, I have worked for/with several contractors who had similar set ups, never owned one myself tho.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

What a shame. Must have been Vermont or Penn, about 100 years old, I suppose?


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Tinner,

Believe it or not there were T-Lock asphalt shingles that were installed
over the slate. It was a nasty tear off !


----------



## tumpline (Oct 29, 2008)

I've come across quite abit of shingles installed over slate,look like a coal miner after the rip.
About 5 years ago I had a 3 layer shingle 1 layer slate rip, my helper quit on that job, told me roofing was not for him.
All we had to do was rip, resheet and shingle, homeowner agreed to cleaned all debris and dispose as to save some money. He was not to happy with his decision aftrewards.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Onarooftop said:


> Tinner,
> 
> Believe it or not there were T-Lock asphalt shingles that were installed
> over the slate. It was a nasty tear off !


I had that one time. There were two layers of 3 tab installed over an original slate. It was a tall 3 story, a 40' ladder barely made it to the gutter edge. I sent out one of my roofers, since I don't carry a 40' ladder on my truck, to see if there was cedar under the shingles. When he told me there was slate I was shocked, thought he was drunk. But there it was, slate under two layers of 3-tab asphalt shingles. 

That was one of the dustiest tear offs for sure, and we had a few extra laborers with the wheelbarrows on the ground on that one. Had to cart the garbage 20' to the dumpster. Not a fun time, but it was real good money. I am willing to wager, 4 out of 5 roofers who looked at the job walked away from it.


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

*wheelburrowing slate*



Grumpy said:


> I had that one time. There were two layers of 3 tab installed over an original slate. It was a tall 3 story, a 40' ladder barely made it to the gutter edge. I sent out one of my roofers, since I don't carry a 40' ladder on my truck, to see if there was cedar under the shingles. When he told me there was slate I was shocked, thought he was drunk. But there it was, slate under two layers of 3-tab asphalt shingles.
> 
> That was one of the dustiest tear offs for sure, and we had a few extra laborers with the wheelbarrows on the ground on that one. Had to cart the garbage 20' to the dumpster. Not a fun time, but it was real good money. I am willing to wager, 4 out of 5 roofers who looked at the job walked away from it.


that SLATE (very heavy) would have saved you hundreds with the roofers buggy. trust me I know. I worked 30 years without one and 1& 1/2 years with one.


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

We took every pre-caution to keep a safe work site. The pieces of slate can really cause some damage.


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

We took every pre-caution to keep a safe work site. The pieces of slate can really cause some damage.


----------

